# They Are Still Out There!



## Gordon (Jul 4, 2016)

This 4th will be remembered for a long time. I just purchased this April of 1964 from the original owner. Paint should clean up great and chrome looks okay also. Seat has some tears and rips and the front fork has been replaced with one of those universal Schwinn ones. The original owner didn't bother to cut off the excess threads on the stem.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice pick up congrats  !!!


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 4, 2016)

Great Score on it. Does it have a 63 sissy bar? It looks like the non crimped bar.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jul 5, 2016)

Congrats on a great find.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2016)

Good eye Jaxon, it is non-crimped. I imagine they were still using up old stock when this one was made.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2016)

Took the bike apart today to start the cleaning process and discovered the crank is dated 1963.


----------

